# Peridot In The Shop!



## Jeremy (Aug 9, 2014)

Our final birthstone, the lovely peridot, is currently for sale.  Toodle-oo.


----------



## Bird (Aug 9, 2014)

Never heard of this type of stone before. ovO


----------



## Minties (Aug 9, 2014)

Finally.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 9, 2014)

Congrats to those with the full set!


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

dat restock tho

Happy to see this is finally in the shop ^o^ Now I have my birthstone <3


----------



## f11 (Aug 9, 2014)

no peaches boo. nice restock tho


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 9, 2014)

Sigh... one yellow letter was restocked!  Darn it, missed it again... I love the last stone though, super pretty!


----------



## Minties (Aug 9, 2014)

I really wanted to be the lord of pink letters. I'm sorry.


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 9, 2014)

I never knew Peridot was a jewel until I watched Jewelpets...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> Sigh... one yellow letter was restocked!  Darn it, missed it again... I love the last stone though, super pretty!



I actually didn't realize that they restocked one x^x
Buying the yellow letter is literal hell tbh because there's saving and then tons of waiting


----------



## f11 (Aug 9, 2014)

Minties said:


> I really wanted to be the lord of pink letters. I'm sorry.


minties omg.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Minties said:


> I really wanted to be the lord of pink letters. I'm sorry.



I bought 7 of each letter and 2 cherries so I can't even judge you. (I also snagged 8 peaches in the last restock. I'm a really big hoarder ; o ; )


----------



## f11 (Aug 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I bought 7 of each letter and 2 cherries so I can't even judge you. (I also snagged 8 peaches in the last restock. I'm a really big hoarder ; o ; )


#belltreerekt


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 9, 2014)

I can't wait to collect all the stones, thanks admins for repeating them!  Had no interest in them until recently.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> #belltreerekt



seriously tho



Spoiler:  My Inventory




















idk if that's a lot but I think I have a problem


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 9, 2014)

what was restocked?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I missed it by 10 min. ><


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> what was restocked?





> Ok:
> 
> So -
> 
> ...



^ Also posted on Lassy's thread.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 9, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 9, 2014)

I missed that?! ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -

is the shop restocked every month?


----------



## a potato (Aug 9, 2014)

I think I'm lord of the blues?
(It's not as impressive as Minties though because they're worth less haha)
i mightve bought a few more than I'd ever need


----------



## gnoixaim (Aug 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> seriously tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap, GG. LOL.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 9, 2014)

I wanted some. ;-; Wait till next bell tree direct lol


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I wanted some. ;-; Wait till next bell tree direct lol



I'm still that one person who has no idea what a bell tree direct is


----------



## Capella (Aug 9, 2014)

omg no I missed it rip me


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I'm still that one person who has no idea what a bell tree direct is



You're not alone.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 9, 2014)

I LOVE it!!  Peridots are beautiful!! And August is my favorite month!! *happy sigh*


----------



## f11 (Aug 9, 2014)

Togekiss said:


> You're not alone.


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?187874-Bell-Tree-Direct-6-9-2014


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 9, 2014)

can't wait to save enough to buy that peridot


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 9, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> can't wait to save enough to buy that peridot


Check your bells, Hun


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 9, 2014)

You all have problems buying up those collectibles.

Thanks for all the stones!


----------



## Justin (Aug 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I'm still that one person who has no idea what a bell tree direct is



It's a thing we do every few months (more or less, sometimes longer) with some announcements and additions piled together, plus a large restock typically. Someone linked the one from June in here.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> It's a thing we do every few months (more or less, sometimes longer) with some announcements and additions piled together, plus a large restock typically. Someone linked the one from June in here.



Oh cool.  we'll probably get another one before flight rising registration opens ; o ;


----------



## Bird (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh how did I miss this? I only went to get the birthstone and didn't notice the restock... *laughs nervously* *cries in a corner* I have now become an angry bird.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 9, 2014)

Bird said:


> Oh how did I miss this? I only went to get the birthstone and didn't notice the restock... *laughs nervously* *cries in a corner* I have now become an angry bird.


It was gone so fast it didn't even leave a whisper ... I am crying in the corner with you over the yellow house letter! *sobbing*


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> It was gone so fast it didn't even leave a whisper ... I am crying in the corner with you over the yellow house letter! *sobbing*



If it makes you feel better, there was only one restocked uwu


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> If it makes you feel better, there was only one restocked uwu


The Pennifer smiles through her tears.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

The Pennifer said:


> The Pennifer smiles through her tears.



I wonder who managed to grab it .-.


----------



## Bird (Aug 9, 2014)

I swear, some fast ninjas here. xvx


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 9, 2014)

HELL YEAH BIRTHSTONES
thank yooooou!!!! <3333


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Aug 9, 2014)

Glad the final one is out! Now I have... 3. Oh well, at least I know I'm going to get the rest.


----------



## Lassy (Aug 9, 2014)

Dang it. Just the day when I go out to eat there needs to be a restock ;-;
(I want some money to makeeeee)


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 9, 2014)

I am needing 3 birthstones to complete my collection ... February, September and December ... only three ... thats not such a large thing to ask for is it!?
My other issue is display space under our avatar! How cool would that be if we could actually display all 12 birth stones and six letters! And while I am dreaming, might as well add in the ability to arrang the order to our liking ...  It would be  --- >^..^< PuRRRRRR-fect!


----------



## Witch (Aug 9, 2014)

For me, thanks 
Its very nice.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 9, 2014)

Did people know the restock was coming, or luckily went in to the shop and saw it? Or is there a restock every time a birthstone comes out?


----------



## Mario. (Aug 9, 2014)

Finally its out!


----------



## Naiad (Aug 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Did people know the restock was coming, or luckily went in to the shop and saw it? Or is there a restock every time a birthstone comes out?



As far as I know, the restock was not announced. I'm not sure about the second part.
(I went in there to buy a Peridot, and then saw the restock.)


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2014)

Only just noticed this. Whoohoo, got the full set now!


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 9, 2014)

Why do they restock when I'm sleeping?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And a bell tree direct should have come. It was a big restock


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 9, 2014)

^o^ It's great to have my birthstone!


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 9, 2014)

It's about time! <3


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 9, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> It's about time! <3


For what? A bell tree direct?


----------



## Flop (Aug 9, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> For what? A bell tree direct?



She was talking about the birthstone.


----------



## SeccomMasada (Aug 9, 2014)

Woot I'm poor and cant afford it!


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh, my, that restock just now.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

I can't afford it! Nooooooo!


----------



## Hikari (Aug 9, 2014)

Yay, I finally have my birthstone!


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 9, 2014)

'Peridot in the shop.' I just love repeating that topic title, heh. 

Ahem. Anyways.


----------



## Capella (Aug 9, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I can't afford it! Nooooooo!



Now you can


----------



## Silversea (Aug 9, 2014)

HAHAHA all those hoarders. 

I just try and get 1 letter and I never succeed, then you all get 10+ of them. I blame my slow internet that takes 7 seconds to confirm I pressed purchase.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

Capella said:


> Now you can



Ily bby <3


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 9, 2014)

Finally! My birthstone.


----------



## Maruchan (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you for the 2x restock! 

If not for them, I probably won't be able to obtain a bunch of my favourite letter, 森, anytime soon.
n__n <3​


----------



## oath2order (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm glad that it's released; now I can actually save my bells.


----------



## Flop (Aug 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I'm glad that it's released; now I can actually save my bells.



Like you have anything better to do with them


----------



## oath2order (Aug 9, 2014)

Flop said:


> Like you have anything better to do with them



Yoooo thats some SHADE


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 9, 2014)

Ooooo pretty~
Thanks guys for the birthstone set~
Glad its running another year.



Bird said:


> Oh how did I miss this? I only went to get the birthstone and didn't notice the restock... *laughs nervously* *cries in a corner* I have now become an angry bird.


ditto XD



Silversea said:


> HAHAHA all those hoarders.
> 
> I just try and get 1 letter and I never succeed, then you all get 10+ of them. I blame my slow internet that takes 7 seconds to confirm I pressed purchase.


Same, but I don't have slow internet...

------------------------

Also who got the one yellow house?

When restock happens buys 1, hoarders buy 10+ lol.


----------

